# Seroma - edit: massive infection, Take 2...



## DCBassman (10 Mar 2019)

18 days after getting a shiny new shoulder joint, the wound has swollen into a squidgy balloon, which is slowly but surely expanding. 
Anyone experience this, and its aftermath?


----------



## tom73 (10 Mar 2019)

Had an idea and having check with Mrs 73 it sounds like it's fluid or blood. Get to the GP or practice Nurse for a check if it's like you say it is it may need draining. You can also always phone the ward and see what they say.


----------



## DCBassman (10 Mar 2019)

Seen the GP, wait til Monday. Quelle surprise. 
Ward tomorrow . Definitely fluid rather than blood, methinks.


----------



## DCBassman (13 Mar 2019)

Well, this thing was seen and given the dreaded 'wait and see' by the surgeon on Monday. It's now much larger, and getting angrier by the hour. If this turns into a serious infection and threatens my arm, I shall be threatening someone's licence to practice...


----------



## vickster (13 Mar 2019)

DCBassman said:


> Well, this thing was seen and given the dreaded 'wait and see' by the surgeon on Monday. It's now much larger, and getting angrier by the hour. If this turns into a serious infection and threatens my arm, I shall be threatening someone's licence to practice...


Contact the surgeon again. Or go to A&E
Wait and see is to wait for improvement, this isn’t happening


----------



## DCBassman (13 Mar 2019)

Follow-up arranged for later today.


----------



## vickster (13 Mar 2019)

DCBassman said:


> Follow-up arranged for later today.


Good


----------



## Globalti (13 Mar 2019)

After an operation they specifically instruct you to report any swelling or hotness.


----------



## Venod (13 Mar 2019)

You probably don't want to here this. 
I was knocked off in 2015, resulting in a dislocated shoulder with a crack in the joint that required pinning all went well and as the surgeon said it was an easy routine job, there was hardly any visible sign of a scar but swelling appeared and I was eventually referred back to hospital, where the surgeon confirmed an infection and said he should remove the pin, which he did and fitted a drain pump to the wound, this needed changing twice and final removal, I spent 13 nights in hospital with 5 opps, in total, I now have a scar that resembles the Grand Canyon and the shoulder is not functioning correctly.

I do hope yours doesn't turn out to be as serious, good luck.


----------



## vickster (13 Mar 2019)

Afnug said:


> You probably don't want to here this.
> I was knocked off in 2015, resulting in a dislocated shoulder with a crack in the joint that required pinning all went well and as the surgeon said it was an easy routine job, there was hardly any visible sign of a scar but swelling appeared and I was eventually referred back to hospital, where the surgeon confirmed an infection and said he should remove the pin, which he did and fitted a drain pump to the wound, this needed changing twice and final removal, I spent 13 nights in hospital with 5 opps, in total, I now have a scar that resembles the Grand Canyon and the shoulder is not functioning correctly.
> 
> I do hope yours doesn't turn out to be as serious, good luck.



 I hope you got a good injury settlement!


----------



## Venod (13 Mar 2019)

vickster said:


> I hope you got a good injury settlement!



Yes I was happy with outcome, its an awkward decision whether to hold out for more or not, but I was satisfied.


----------



## DCBassman (13 Mar 2019)

Afnug said:


> You probably don't want to here this.
> I was knocked off in 2015, resulting in a dislocated shoulder with a crack in the joint that required pinning all went well and as the surgeon said it was an easy routine job, there was hardly any visible sign of a scar but swelling appeared and I was eventually referred back to hospital, where the surgeon confirmed an infection and said he should remove the pin, which he did and fitted a drain pump to the wound, this needed changing twice and final removal, I spent 13 nights in hospital with 5 opps, in total, I now have a scar that resembles the Grand Canyon and the shoulder is not functioning correctly.
> 
> I do hope yours doesn't turn out to be as serious, good luck.



Jeeeeezus, I sure hope not. But this thing is now the equivalent of having a small cornish pasty embedded in my shoulder...


----------



## DCBassman (13 Mar 2019)

Oral antibiotics started, with strict instructions to go straight to A&E, do not pass Go, etc, if there's even the hint of unwellness. Otherwise a scenario not unlike that laid out by @Afnug awaits...


----------



## roadrash (13 Mar 2019)

feck


----------



## DCBassman (13 Mar 2019)

roadrash said:


> feck


Quite...


----------



## vickster (13 Mar 2019)

Hope it’s all ok


----------



## DCBassman (13 Mar 2019)

vickster said:


> Hope it’s all ok


Thanks. I think the antibiotics and the fact I'm not unwell is a plus. Just hoovered a gram of flucloxacillin to kick it all off.


----------



## vickster (13 Mar 2019)

DCBassman said:


> Thanks. I think the antibiotics and the fact I'm not unwell is a plus. Just hoovered a gram of flucloxacillin to kick it all off.


If they were really concerned, they’d have you in on IV abs...as happened with my infected haematoma (I was already taking orals)


----------



## DCBassman (13 Mar 2019)

vickster said:


> If they were really concerned, they’d have you in on IV abs


Yup, the immediate response if I do go in.


----------



## Venod (13 Mar 2019)

I was on drip fed antibiotics all the time I was in hospital, I had to ask to come off them and onto oral near the end of my stay, I could feel the fluid going in and it was becoming painful.


----------



## DCBassman (13 Mar 2019)

Afnug said:


> I was on drip fed antibiotics all the time I was in hospital, I had to ask to come off them and onto oral near the end of my stay, I could feel the fluid going in and it was becoming painful.


Erk...


----------



## tom73 (13 Mar 2019)

Sounds like your being put though the mill for sure let's hope the antibiotics work out. As for IV antibiotics it's now been shown that they are only more effective than oral for 48 hours max. After that orals are just as effective so you're not loosing much trying orals 1st. 

In the mean time if you have someone who can draw round the area it will be easy to show if it's going down or the area is tracking even more and developing into possible cellulitis. 

Take care , up the fluids and if you start to get over all unwell and notice your temp is up go get some help.


----------



## DCBassman (15 Mar 2019)

Despite antibiotics, it's still growing, and getting angry-looking. It looks like a medium-steak pasty is trying to emerge from my shoulder. Back at docs to force some action before this becomes an A&E jobbie.


----------



## roadrash (15 Mar 2019)

didn't you say they told you to go straight to A and E if you have any further problems , that's where I would be going


----------



## fossyant (15 Mar 2019)

DCBassman said:


> Despite antibiotics, it's still growing, and getting angry-looking. It looks like a medium-steak pasty is trying to emerge from my shoulder. Back at docs to force some action before this becomes an A&E jobbie.



Bypass a GP - A&E is the best place - you don't want blood poisoning or anything nasty. It should not look like that.


----------



## fossyant (15 Mar 2019)

Don't feel stupid, it's serious reaction to a medical procedure - be safe. It's not like you've cut your finger. You'll be assessed immediately by the triage nurse, and then probably whizzed straight in.


----------



## DCBassman (15 Mar 2019)

Just got back from GP, and he talked to the operating hospital. As far as they are concerned, unless you feel unwell (ie systemic infection already under way), they are not interrested. And they want me then to go to A&E, they won't deal with their own problems. Not impressed.


----------



## fossyant (15 Mar 2019)

A&E. Unfortunately, the surgeon doing the op aren't scheduled to see folk outside of the in-patients appointments.

I went in after 'both' of my nut operations - the second op was done by a surgeon, but I still went in via A&E, they contacted Urology, they checked me out, then when home, my surgeon phoned me up to check how I was - lots of nasty swelling, but to be expected I was told. My surgeon was excellent though. Did take a very long time for the wound to settle.

Do what they say and go to A&E. They deal with stuff like this every day, so are better prepared to sort it, than the routine surgery departments.


----------



## DCBassman (15 Mar 2019)

It was made quite clear - no unwellness, no treatment, even from A&E. Doesn't inspire any confidence.


----------



## tom73 (15 Mar 2019)

Go to A and E and get seen by the on call Orthopod reg who can soon get the on call surgeon if needed. Something is not right sounds as if it's not settling and needs a proper look. It may need draining or another op to sort it out. At the very least an ultra sound and or X-ray. Which well soon show what's going off. 

The good thing is your not feeling over all unwell so that is a plus but your better off getting it sorted well you are well enough and not when your feeling crap.


----------



## DCBassman (15 Mar 2019)

See above. No unwellness tick in the box, no go.


----------



## tom73 (15 Mar 2019)

That's crap even if they say it's ok and will settle it's something. It need's a scan to see if it's just fluid or something more.
Even your GP should be able to do a basic one. 
What after care have you had to date and what was the time frame given for things to settle ?


----------



## DCBassman (15 Mar 2019)

No after care, no time given, see the surgeon in another 3 weeks. He'll be giving me a severe listening-to, I can tell you...


----------



## tom73 (15 Mar 2019)

Totally  that don't sound to be in keeping with standard practice for sure. 
You better keep a good eye on your health and if you feel even a little unwell get yourself off to A and E


----------



## DCBassman (15 Mar 2019)

Trust me, if I get even the slightest twinge of unwellness, I'm off. But, unfortunately, this kind of tick-box working is the new standard. Actual medicine is slowly falling by the wayside. I've been married to a trauma nurse for over 40 years, so I have some built-in care. She is frankly ashamed to have ever had anything to do with the NHS, most particularly A&E departments, and personal experience in other non-ortho events can only lead me to agree.


----------



## fossyant (15 Mar 2019)

What does your wife think of the swelling ?


----------



## DCBassman (15 Mar 2019)

Horrified


----------



## fossyant (15 Mar 2019)

DCBassman said:


> Horrified



Well, if a trauma Nurse is horrified, it can't be good. Keep a very close eye on it, and how you are feeling. Is it 'painful' ?


----------



## ColinJ (15 Mar 2019)

I reckon that you _are _starting to feel a bit unwell, and have decided that you need to get to A&E ... 

(It's not like you would be one of the dozy people with just a cold or a bruised big toe!)


----------



## DCBassman (15 Mar 2019)

Like pins in it...quite aprt from the shoulder still being pretty sore, of course...


----------



## Rusty Nails (15 Mar 2019)

DCBassman said:


> Like pins in it...quite aprt from the shoulder still being pretty sore, of course...



That sounds like feeling unwell to me.


----------



## DCBassman (15 Mar 2019)

Ah, but... if you've no temp, you're not unwell. Tick box...


----------



## vickster (15 Mar 2019)

Just go to A&E, say you are highly concerned and want it checked. They don’t know what the GP has said. Might have a long wait on Friday so go ASAP


----------



## midlife (15 Mar 2019)

Just say you have used one of those strips on your forehead which showed you were hot and you feel a bit sick.... And drop by A and E.


----------



## DCBassman (15 Mar 2019)

vickster said:


> Just go to A&E, say you are highly concerned and want it checked. They don’t know what the GP has said. Might have a long wait on Friday so go ASAP





midlife said:


> Just say you have used one of those strips on your forehead which showed you were hot and you feel a bit sick.... And drop by A and E.


The A&E nearest here is a major threat to life and limb on a weekend, as my wife knows well from the other side. if they'd sent me over earlier, fine. I'll take my chances for now. But Monday, I'll be moving, if the antibiotics have gained no purchase.


----------



## DCBassman (16 Mar 2019)

I may be being optimistic, but I think it's improving!


----------



## tom73 (16 Mar 2019)




----------



## DCBassman (18 Mar 2019)

A&E...
*sigh*


----------



## tom73 (18 Mar 2019)




----------



## fossyant (18 Mar 2019)

DCBassman said:


> A&E...
> *sigh*



Oh bugger.


----------



## DCBassman (18 Mar 2019)

Surgery. 
Even bigger bugger.


----------



## fossyant (18 Mar 2019)

DCBassman said:


> Surgery.
> Even bigger bugger.



Oh heck - is this to drain it ? Blimey, if they had just listened last week and thought, 'oh we better look at that' rather than wait for it to get this bad by sending you away.


----------



## fossyant (18 Mar 2019)

Can we have a picture before they fix it


----------



## ColinJ (18 Mar 2019)

Aaargh - GWS!


----------



## roadrash (18 Mar 2019)

Good luck and I hope all goes well


----------



## DCBassman (18 Mar 2019)

fossyant said:


> Oh heck - is this to drain it ? Blimey, if they had just listened last week and thought, 'oh we better look at that' rather than wait for it to get this bad by sending you away.


Yup. And exactly. Wasted time, and money, all round.


----------



## DCBassman (18 Mar 2019)

fossyant said:


> Can we have a picture before they fix it


They've already wrapped me for theatre, so no pics possible. Would be doable if my new shoulder would let me undo the gown...seems that they want to give it the full wash-trim-scrub, so it's going to be sore later!


----------



## fossyant (18 Mar 2019)

DCBassman said:


> They've already wrapped me for theatre, so no pics possible. Would be doable if my new shoulder would let me undo the gown...seems that they want to give it the full wash-trim-scrub, so it's going to be sore later!



Whoo - you going down this late ?


----------



## DCBassman (18 Mar 2019)

That was from earlier. Twas very messy, but new joint not compromised in any way. 2 days more on antibiotics.


----------



## DCBassman (18 Mar 2019)

Pic from this morning


----------



## DCBassman (19 Mar 2019)

There's a guy on the ward who's bought in his own TV. On constantly. No headphones. 
Aaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrgggggghhhhhhh.......


----------



## vickster (19 Mar 2019)

DCBassman said:


> There's a guy on the ward who's bought in his own TV. On constantly. No headphones.
> Aaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrgggggghhhhhhh.......


When will they let you go?


----------



## DCBassman (19 Mar 2019)

Just had rounds.
Because this joint is a one-off ie not replaceable, this infection might now conceivably mean antibiotic phrophylaxis for life. Plus, and I really hope not, the off-chance of going back into the joint and replacing the possibly contaminated plastic components.
So, the answer is, like @Afnug , who knows?


----------



## fossyant (19 Mar 2019)

DCBassman said:


> Just had rounds.
> Because this joint is a one-off ie not replaceable, this infection might now conceivably mean antibiotic phrophylaxis for life. Plus, and I really hope not, the off-chance of going back into the joint and replacing the possibly contaminated plastic components.
> So, the answer is, like @Afnug , who knows?



So, does that mean you could be on anti-biotics constantly, or with a view that your joint could get infected at anytime ?

Not fun.

You might want some noise cancelling headphones. - The other guy has obviously been in a fair bit.


----------



## DCBassman (19 Mar 2019)

fossyant said:


> So, does that mean you could be on anti-biotics constantly, or with a view that your joint could get infected at anytime ?
> 
> Not fun.


All of the above, jointly(!) and severally...


----------



## fossyant (19 Mar 2019)

DCBassman said:


> All of the above, jointly(!) and severally...


----------



## Venod (19 Mar 2019)

This is not good news, have they mentioned a drain pump ? I had one attached, I had to carry it about with me on a shoulder strap.

Mine didn't look as bad as yours it was just one big lump, more meat and potato rather than the Cornish Pasty effect you have.


----------



## fossyant (19 Mar 2019)

DCBassman said:


> Pic from this morning
> View attachment 458150


----------



## ColinJ (19 Mar 2019)

fossyant said:


>


And that was it _after _it had been fixed!


----------



## Globalti (19 Mar 2019)

That photo is very distressing! I wish I had never seen it. 

Hope you're feeling better now?


----------



## DCBassman (19 Mar 2019)

fossyant said:


>


You _did_ ask


ColinJ said:


> And that was it _after _it had been fixed!


That was before the clean-up. No idea what it looks like now, but messy is pretty much given...


----------



## DCBassman (19 Mar 2019)

Globalti said:


> That photo is very distressing! I wish I had never seen it.
> 
> Hope you're feeling better now?


Blame @fossyant ! I've actually yet to feel unwell, which is a major plus. It was messy enough to have threatened my arm if it had gone systemic. As well as making me very ill indeed. So, silver linings...


----------



## ColinJ (19 Mar 2019)

It just seemed so stupid for them to wait for you to get ill first when one look at it would have told them that it wasn't right!

There was a clearly dangerous junction on a blind bend on a descent into Hebden Bridge but there was a strong reluctance to install traffic lights because nobody had been killed or seriously injured in an accident there - same stupid thinking!

Let's wait for the arm to start falling off ... ooh, that looks nasty, better do something about it! (Oh dear, a family have just been wiped out when emerging at that dodgy junction ... okay, we'd better put traffic lights there. In fact, they finally yielded to public pressure and did it _before _the inevitable happened.)


----------



## DCBassman (19 Mar 2019)

ColinJ said:


> It just seemed so stupid for them to wait for you to get ill first when one look at it would have told them that it wasn't right!
> 
> There was a clearly dangerous junction on a blind bend on a descent into Hebden Bridge but there was a strong reluctance to install traffic lights because nobody had been killed or seriously injured in an accident there - same stupid thinking!
> 
> Let's wait for the arm to start falling off ... ooh, that looks nasty, better do something about it! (Oh dear, a family have just been wiped out when emerging at that dodgy junction ... okay, we'd better put traffic lights there. In fact, they finally yielded to public pressure and did it _before _the inevitable happened.)


Exactly, it's become a tick-box thing. 
Medicine is supposed to be pro-active and preventative, non? 
There are two phrases, maybe more, that doctors should say only on pain of immediate lobotomisation: 
You look so well!
Wait and see.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Mar 2019)

DCBassman said:


> Medicine is supposed to be pro-active and preventative, non?


I think the NHS should be renamed the NIS - National Illness Service!

For example - lots of money being put into treating heart disease and cancer. Maybe more of that money should be spent on getting people to eat better food, do more exercise, and stop smoking and perhaps avoid those problems in the first place?


----------



## DCBassman (19 Mar 2019)

ColinJ said:


> I think the NHS should be renamed the NIS - National Illness Service!
> 
> For example - lots of money being put into treating heart disease and cancer. Maybe more of that money should be spent on getting people to eat better food, do more exercise, and stop smoking and perhaps avoid those problems in the first place?


Certainly worth trying!


----------



## DCBassman (20 Mar 2019)

Bum. In until Friday, maybe even Monday, including the possibility of another surgical washout, and the guarantee of 6 months of antibiotic prophylaxis.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Mar 2019)

Aaargh - bad luck. 

(Forgive the pun, but) Someone should explain the meaning of '_A stitch in time saves nine_' to the doctors dealing with you!


----------



## DCBassman (20 Mar 2019)

ColinJ said:


> Aaargh - bad luck.
> 
> (Forgive the pun, but) Someone should explain the meaning of '_A stitch in time saves nine_' to the doctors dealing with you!


Couldn't agree more!


----------



## Venod (20 Mar 2019)

DCBassman said:


> Bum. In until Friday, maybe even Monday, including the possibility of another surgical washout



I know the sinking feeling you get with such news, you have my condolences.

When I was seeing various junior consultants prior to my first op, one of them said " its a straight forward op but your biggest worry is avoiding infection" I thought it was one of the warnings he probably gave everybody but how right he was.

Is shoulder surgery more susceptible to infection than other surgery ?


----------



## DCBassman (20 Mar 2019)

Not that I'm aware of. But an infected joint replacement can't be whipped out and replaced with a 'clean' one, like uou can a hip.


----------



## DCBassman (20 Mar 2019)

New IV antibiotics, tazocin and teicoplanin. Heavyweight stuff, apparently....


----------



## DCBassman (21 Mar 2019)

Finally saw the surgeon who put the new shoulder in. He admitted that the bottom line was to remove it again, but it's not replaceable.
He didn't use the words 'no arm', he said, 'no shoulder', but I'm unaware of the possibility of having an arm with no shoulder.
Let's be having lots more antibiotics...


----------



## fossyant (21 Mar 2019)

DCBassman said:


> Finally saw the surgeon who put the new shoulder in. He admitted that the bottom line was to remove it again, but it's not replaceable.
> He didn't use the words 'no arm', he said, 'no shoulder', but I'm unaware of the possibility of having an arm with no shoulder.
> Let's be having lots more antibiotics...



Crap.... take the drugs.....


----------



## DCBassman (21 Mar 2019)

fossyant said:


> Crap.... take the drugs.....


Plumbed in as we speak.


----------



## DCBassman (25 Mar 2019)

Well, I've racked up a full week in der Krankenhaus now, and no nearer to finding when i leave than I was on, say, Thursday.
Run out of viable cannula sites, so just had midline central access installed. That can stay in, all being well, for many months.
Going to be expecting answers today, life must go on. I'm turning into a vegetable, and it also feels vaguely like I'm an impostor, as virtually everyone else is a leg injury/problem , and I'm the only one who can get up and stroll around without crutches or a Zimmer frame...


----------



## vickster (25 Mar 2019)

Im Krankenhaus 

How are you actually feeling?

If bored, you could practice your German grammar


----------



## DCBassman (25 Mar 2019)

vickster said:


> Im Krankenhaus
> 
> How are you actually feeling?
> 
> If bored, you could practice your German grammar


I worked for German company for 15 years, and never came close to learning anything but technical terms! 
Another part of the fraudster feeling is that I've never, at any point, felt unwell. This also did not help diagnosis in the first place...


----------



## vickster (25 Mar 2019)

Have they identified what bug you have picked up?

It’s good not to feel unwell, I felt horrible with my infected leg haematoma


----------



## DCBassman (25 Mar 2019)

No, due to antibiotics already prescribed before admission. A work in progress...


----------



## fossyant (25 Mar 2019)

Fingers crossed you get some answers.

At least you can move about. 6 weeks lying flat on my back, not being able to move even for a pee wasnt fun.

Are you allowed out of the ward, even if just a walk to the hospital cafe ?


----------



## DCBassman (25 Mar 2019)

fossyant said:


> Fingers crossed you get some answers.
> 
> At least you can move about. 6 weeks lying flat on my back, not being able to move even for a pee wasnt fun.
> 
> Are you allowed out of the ward, even if just a walk to the hospital cafe ?


I've actually spent some time back home, between IV antibiotics, and to the nearest pub for a meal and non-alcoholic drink, so some insanity avoided.
It seems that the previous bottom line has been amended, and a 2nd joint is possible, if needed, so that's a bit of a relief. But it's still a waiting game for the microbes...


----------



## ColinJ (25 Mar 2019)

I think you are being incredibly brave about this nightmare! 

Try to keep your spirits up, and let's hope that replacement shoulder #1 is saved by the drugs. (I don't quite understand how an artificial joint can be damaged by a bug so I assume it is the tissue that it is attached to that is the problem?)


----------



## DCBassman (25 Mar 2019)

ColinJ said:


> I think you are being incredibly brave about this nightmare!
> 
> Try to keep your spirits up, and let's hope that replacement shoulder #1 is saved by the drugs. (I don't quite understand how an artificial joint can be damaged by a bug so I assume it is the tissue that it is attached to that is the problem?)


It's because the bugs actually do contaminate the joint, rather than damage it as such, and it's very difficult to get them off it. Sometimes they will do a partial disassembly and replace just the plastic bits, already ruled out in my case. So it's just sitting here binge-watching Star Trek TNG on Netflix for a few more days...


----------



## DCBassman (25 Mar 2019)

One good thing (sort of...) is training the catering staff to always give me a pack of Custard Creams with my tea!


----------



## fossyant (25 Mar 2019)

DCBassman said:


> One good thing (sort of...) is training the catering staff to always give me a pack of Custard Creams with my tea!



A whole pack... blimey. I remember two of us asking the early morning cleaner if we could have a cuppa - she wasn't supposed to, but we were wide awake at 6am before the nursing assistants and volunteers were round with the brews.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (25 Mar 2019)

DCBassman said:


> One good thing (sort of...) is training the catering staff to always give me a pack of Custard Creams with my tea!


No wonder the NHS is on its knees with profligacy like that!


----------



## DCBassman (25 Mar 2019)

I eat maybe half of what's on offer otherwise, so I'm happy! But it's not difficult to see where waste occurs, especially in non-joined-up services. I'm taking a bed purely to receive medications, because there's no longer any way to do this properly outside a district hospital except for the simplest things.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (25 Mar 2019)

That is bloody shocking that they brushed off your concerns and you now have this to contend with.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (25 Mar 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> That is bloody shocking that they brushed off your concerns and you now have this to contend with.


Yes, now they spend all their time brushing up custard cream crumbs, seemingly


----------



## DCBassman (25 Mar 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> That is bloody shocking that they brushed off your concerns and you now have this to contend with.


Because I "wasn't unwell". Tick-box medicine.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (25 Mar 2019)

DCBassman said:


> Because I "wasn't unwell". Tick-box medicine.



That is part of the problem if you are a reasonably fit and healthy cyclist most of the time. You fall outside of their norms (which are based on sedentary people), your body is better able to handle illness and stress, but that does not mean you are immune to it.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (25 Mar 2019)

DCBassman said:


> Because I "wasn't unwell". Tick-box medicine.


Being serious for just a second, it's all just a bit mad, isn't it? My dad's finally been diagnosed way too late and is now on a massively expensive life-prolongation drug which won't cure him, unlike earlier intervention. Sad on many levels, but you seem to be keeping a sense of humour, which helps.


----------



## DCBassman (25 Mar 2019)

Bonefish Blues said:


> Being serious for just a second, it's all just a bit mad, isn't it? My dad's finally been diagnosed way too late and is now on a massively expensive life-prolongation drug which won't cure him, unlike earlier intervention. Sad on many levels, but you seem to be keeping a sense of humour, which helps.


Gotta keep thinking I'll be cycling again soon!


----------



## DCBassman (25 Mar 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> That is part of the problem if you are a reasonably fit and healthy cyclist most of the time. You fall outside of their norms (which are based on sedentary people), your body is better able to handle illness and stress, but that does not mean you are immune to it.


Exactly so.


----------



## Venod (25 Mar 2019)

DCBassman said:


> Going to be expecting answers today, life must go on. I'm turning into a vegetable, and it also feels vaguely like I'm an impostor, as virtually everyone else is a leg injury/problem , and I'm the only one who can get up and stroll around without crutches or a Zimmer frame..



I know this situation well, I could probably negotiate the corridors of our local hospital blindfolded now, I walked a few miles round them, although I wasn't completely equipment free, I had to carry the extraction pump in a shoulder bag.


----------



## Rocky (25 Mar 2019)

@DCBassman - I’m sorry I’m late to this but you have my sympathy. I do hope things improve. Mrs Surly had a seroma in her left armpit following cancer surgery. She got major sepsis six months after her surgery and it was touch and go for nearly a week. I thought I’d lost her. The hardest thing was getting a diagnosis. She’s now fighting fit. Do take care and I wish you all the best.


----------



## DCBassman (25 Mar 2019)

Surly Bruce said:


> @DCBassman - I’m sorry I’m late to this but you have my sympathy. I do hope things improve. Mrs Surly had a seroma in her left armpit following cancer surgery. She got major sepsis six months after her surgery and it was touch and go for nearly a week. I thought I’d lost her. The hardest thing was getting a diagnosis. She’s now fighting fit. Do take care and I wish you all the best.


Hi, yes, that's the usual path for seromas, apparently. I think they should treat them all, any cause, as incipient sepsis. Would probably save people a lot of pain and the NHS a lot of money. Glad to hear Mrs Surly is back to A1. I intend to be too, and quickly!


----------



## Rocky (25 Mar 2019)

DCBassman said:


> Hi, yes, that's the usual path for seromas, apparently. I think they should treat them all, any cause, as incipient sepsis. Would probably save people a lot of pain and the NHS a lot of money. Glad to hear Mrs Surly is back to A1. I intend to be too, and quickly!


Thanks!! 

I understand that the NHS has changed its protocols for cancer patients who think they've got sepsis - rather than assuming they are being anxious, the assumption is that they have an infection and need to be treated. Reading your timeline here, it seems you went through the same scary process. In my wife's case it was because she was still immunocompromised from the chemo - obviously very different to you - although the outcome is still pretty devastating.


----------



## DCBassman (25 Mar 2019)

Surly Bruce said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> I understand that the NHS has changed its protocols for cancer patients who think they've got sepsis - rather than assuming they are being anxious, the assumption is that they have an infection and need to be treated. Reading your timeline here, it seems you went through the same scary process. In my wife's case it was because she was still immunocompromised from the chemo - obviously very different to you - although the outcome is still pretty devastating.


In my case, the infection remained localised in the joint, so sepsis not even started. It could easily have been very different.


----------



## DCBassman (26 Mar 2019)

Thursday or Friday, I'm outta here. Yay!
Maybe...if I can swap to oral antibiotics. And will be nice to get rid of the 24cm cannula running from left bicep up and over. That feels intrusive. Then all I need to do is get fit...
It'll take some time.


----------



## classic33 (26 Mar 2019)

DCBassman said:


> Ah, but... if you've no temp, you're not unwell. Tick box...


No temp, you've no need to go to A&E.


----------



## fossyant (26 Mar 2019)




----------



## DCBassman (27 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> No temp, you've no need to go to A&E.


No temp, but massive lump...A&E.


----------



## DCBassman (27 Mar 2019)

Home on Friday! Switch to oral antibiotics tomorrow and remove midline cannula, check bloods Friday morning, go home later.
Phew.


----------



## DCBassman (27 Mar 2019)

Plumbed in to the final hour of IV antibiotics now! Whee!


----------



## classic33 (27 Mar 2019)

DCBassman said:


> Plumbed in to the final hour of IV antibiotics now! Whee!


That good!


----------



## DCBassman (30 Mar 2019)

Home now, for nearly 24hrs. But the wound just will not seal. A return ticket is a distinct possibility.
Bum.


----------



## roadrash (30 Mar 2019)

bloody hell , if it wasn't for bad luck you would have no luck at all


----------



## fossyant (30 Mar 2019)

Not good. Possibly more antibiotics if it won't seal.


----------



## DCBassman (30 Mar 2019)

On heavy oral antibiotics , for 6 months, regardless.


----------



## fossyant (30 Mar 2019)

DCBassman said:


> On heavy oral antibiotics , for 6 months, regardless.



Gulp.


----------



## DCBassman (30 Mar 2019)

fossyant said:


> Gulp.


Including rifampicin, which also means little or no booze for 6 months. Ah well...


----------



## fossyant (30 Mar 2019)

DCBassman said:


> Including rifampicin, which also means little or no booze for 6 months. Ah well...



Even worse. Crikey.


----------



## DCBassman (1 Apr 2019)

April Fool's day.
Back in.
Not kidding.
*sigh*


----------



## vickster (1 Apr 2019)




----------



## fossyant (1 Apr 2019)




----------



## Bonefish Blues (1 Apr 2019)

Fookety-fook. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Apr 2019)

Aaargh! 

But do you actually feel _ill _yet, given that they said to clear off until you did ...


----------



## Rocky (1 Apr 2019)

Take care - I hope the medics get on top of the infection. I am thinking of you and sending positive vibes


----------



## DCBassman (1 Apr 2019)

ColinJ said:


> Aaargh!
> 
> But do you actually feel _ill _yet, given that they said to clear off until you did ...


Nope. Not physically. Getting pretty damned depressed about it, though.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Apr 2019)

DCBassman said:


> Nope. Not physically. Getting pretty damned depressed about it, though.


I'm not bloody surprised!

The fact that you _STILL _don't feel ill despite the seriousness of what is going on shows how dodgy the original advice was.


----------



## DCBassman (1 Apr 2019)

The likely plan from here is another washout/debridement, as before. This shouldn't involve a long stay, as I've done all the microbiological bit. However, it's then a two-way path. Keep doing washouts, or remove the contaminated joint and replace it with a non-functional placeholder structure soaked in antibiotics. After a number of weeks with one non-functional arm, they'll try another new joint.
The pessimist in me is beginning to see an unending sequence...


----------



## Bonefish Blues (1 Apr 2019)

No wonder your morale is starting to wane.


----------



## DCBassman (1 Apr 2019)

Starting to feel somewhat like a treadmill.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (1 Apr 2019)

Keep chatting about it here - you'll get a sympathetic ear at worst.


----------



## DCBassman (2 Apr 2019)

Ok, the plan. I have to sit and twiddle my thumbs until surgery on Thursday, in order to keep the bed. Except I don't have one, because of musical beds...I was shifted to a Cardio-Thoracic ward at 2am yesterday, after some bad emergencies came in. 
If that is not successful, it's Plan C with removal/spacer/new joint. This might well consume most of this year, although I hope not.
Additionally there now seems to be a mechanical problem with the current joint and this might short-circuit the whole thing to Plan C anyhow. It's causing a great deal of pain which just adds to the teeth-grinding frustration of it all.


----------



## fossyant (2 Apr 2019)

Blimey. This is a royal pain for you !


----------



## DCBassman (2 Apr 2019)

fossyant said:


> Blimey. This is a royal pain for you !


I'm quite seriously near the end of my rope with this. All I wanted was help to fix a duff shoulder, and I seem to have won the downside lottery in every way.


----------



## fossyant (2 Apr 2019)

Nightmare - I've had a dodgy op that's left me in pain and on 'meds' for the last 6 years, although pain is manageable, but it's now't as serious as yours. All you want is the infection gone so you can get on with recovery.


----------



## DCBassman (4 Apr 2019)

Scrubbed and robed...


----------



## dave r (4 Apr 2019)

DCBassman said:


> Ok, the plan. I have to sit and twiddle my thumbs until surgery on Thursday, in order to keep the bed. Except I don't have one, because of musical beds...I was shifted to a Cardio-Thoracic ward at 2am yesterday, after some bad emergencies came in.
> If that is not successful, it's Plan C with removal/spacer/new joint. This might well consume most of this year, although I hope not.
> Additionally there now seems to be a mechanical problem with the current joint and this might short-circuit the whole thing to Plan C anyhow. It's causing a great deal of pain which just adds to the teeth-grinding frustration of it all.



 sounds a right brstard


----------



## vickster (4 Apr 2019)

DCBassman said:


> Scrubbed and robed...


Good luck


----------



## Katherine (4 Apr 2019)

Best wishes to you for a successful op and a good recovery.


----------



## alicat (4 Apr 2019)

Hope it goes well today.


----------



## DCBassman (4 Apr 2019)

Well, I've returned with oxygen , drain, PICO dressing , and multiple venous access. I may have misbehaved in there...


----------



## Mrs M (4 Apr 2019)

Really hope that’s sorted it for you.
Best wishes 

xx


----------



## fossyant (4 Apr 2019)

DCBassman said:


> Well, I've returned with oxygen , drain, PICO dressing , and multiple venous access. I may have misbehaved in there...


----------



## dave r (4 Apr 2019)

DCBassman said:


> Well, I've returned with oxygen , drain, PICO dressing , and multiple venous access. I may have misbehaved in there...



Hope it's all sorted now, best wishes for a straightforward recovery.


----------



## Reynard (4 Apr 2019)

Pawsies crossed from me and the two furry girls xxx


----------



## DCBassman (5 Apr 2019)

@Reynard ,My wife is sitting this crazy girl!


----------



## DCBassman (5 Apr 2019)

DCBassman said:


> may have misbehaved in there...


Threw a low blood pressure, apparently...


----------



## Bonefish Blues (5 Apr 2019)

DCBassman said:


> @Reynard ,My wife is sitting this crazy girl!
> View attachment 460852


You're looking ruff mate


----------



## Katherine (5 Apr 2019)

DCBassman said:


> Threw a low blood pressure, apparently...


Yikes.
Take it very easy then.


----------



## raleighnut (5 Apr 2019)

DCBassman said:


> Well, I've returned with oxygen , drain, PICO dressing , and multiple venous access. I may have misbehaved in there...


Apparently when I had the 'nail' in my femur removed and a bigger one inserted I tried to get up off the operating table midway through, it's not uncommon.


----------



## DCBassman (5 Apr 2019)

raleighnut said:


> Apparently when I had the 'nail' in my femur removed and a bigger one inserted I tried to get up off the operating table midway through, it's not uncommon.


----------



## DCBassman (5 Apr 2019)

Surgeon: looked better than expected, joint itself all ok. Wound aggressively debrided, and entire exterior wound removed. Movement pain possibly caused by rotator cuff remnants, so they're gone too. It's all very sore, and tight where so much skin has been cut back, but the prognosis is good, and the horrors of Plan C have, for the moment, receded into the background. 
Drain out and home today.
Yay!


----------



## alicat (5 Apr 2019)

That does sound sore. Fingers crossed it all keeps going to plan.


----------



## Reynard (5 Apr 2019)

DCBassman said:


> @Reynard ,My wife is sitting this crazy girl!
> View attachment 460852



  

Just look at that face... 

Fingers and paws crossed this new op has worked for you.


----------



## DCBassman (7 Apr 2019)

All looking good. This thing




Is a PITA though. 
PICO Negative Pressure Dressing.
In other words , it sucks.


----------



## alicat (7 Apr 2019)

What's so awful about the PICO, @DCBassman? Just asking, never heard of them.


----------



## Rocky (7 Apr 2019)

DCBassman said:


> All looking good. This thing
> View attachment 461294
> 
> Is a PITA though.
> ...


I'm glad you are back home and Plan C has been put on the very back burner. I hope you heal quickly.


----------



## DCBassman (15 Apr 2019)

alicat said:


> What's so awful about the PICO, @DCBassman? Just asking, never heard of them.


Sorry, missed your question. Aside from its first function, if the pressure is well-maintained, there's a splinting effect on the wound area. Good for helping the wound heal, but makes everything very tight and stiff. Two more days and I'm shot of it, and the sutures too. 
Then the REAL work needs to begin.


----------



## alicat (15 Apr 2019)

How's it going, @DCBassman


----------



## alicat (15 Apr 2019)

DCBassman said:


> Sorry, missed your question. Aside from its first function, if the pressure is well-maintained, there's a splinting effect on the wound area. Good for helping the wound heal, but makes everything very tight and stiff. Two more days and I'm shot of it, and the sutures too.
> Then the REAL work needs to begin.



Thank you, that does sound like a mixed blessing.


----------



## DCBassman (15 Apr 2019)

No sling, just a weak, stiff arm. But no relapse that I can notice. Having said that, the GP surgery won't give me my blood results, saying, "We need to have a chat..." Never encouraging, but they've probably completely lost sight of the gallons of pretty toxic antibiotics I've been given.


----------



## fossyant (15 Apr 2019)

All looking better than before then ?

My mate's had negative pressure wound dressings - his issue was ulcers spreading in his toes due to Type 1 neuropathy - just wouldn't heal.


----------



## DCBassman (15 Apr 2019)

fossyant said:


> All looking better than before then ?
> 
> My mate's had negative pressure wound dressings - his issue was ulcers spreading in his toes due to Type 1 neuropathy - just wouldn't heal.


Definitely better, thanks. Just hoping it stays that way.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (15 Apr 2019)

Good news


----------



## DCBassman (15 Apr 2019)

Just this minute spoken to GP. CRP back up from 33 to 51, which may mean the infection is still active. Too early to say if this is bad news or not, as more bloods due on Thursday. If it stays up relentlessly...Plan C.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Apr 2019)

Damn - I was about to go through 'Liking' your recent posts and then I saw _that _one pop up! Let's hope you can avoid Plan C ...


----------



## DCBassman (15 Apr 2019)

ColinJ said:


> Damn - I was about to go through 'Liking' your recent posts and then I saw _that _one pop up! Let's hope you can avoid Plan C ...


Would be good. But mustn't jump to any conclusions just yet. I may have simply overdone the physio excercises and inflamed something a bit...


----------



## DCBassman (15 Apr 2019)

And as I said, it actually feels pretty good, so I'm a bit puzzled as well...


----------



## alicat (15 Apr 2019)

DCBassman said:


> Just this minute spoken to GP. CRP back up from 33 to 51, which may mean the infection is still active. Too early to say if this is bad news or not, as more bloods due on Thursday. If it stays up relentlessly...Plan C.



I don't think you'll need plan C. I'm sure you're clean out of bad luck by now.


----------



## DCBassman (16 Apr 2019)

Surgeon seen, sutures removed, CRP ignored unless it sticks - good to go back to physio!
Onward and upward!


----------



## DCBassman (26 Apr 2019)

CRP dropping - hurrah! Everything returning rapidly toward normal, good movement, even driving easily now. Lots more physio, of course, but damn, it's so much better, just very weak as yet.


----------



## raleighnut (26 Apr 2019)

DCBassman said:


> CRP dropping - hurrah! Everything returning rapidly toward normal, good movement, even driving easily now. Lots more physio, of course, but damn, it's so much better, just very weak as yet.


----------



## DCBassman (26 Apr 2019)

Next weekend, I might try a gentle one-mile bimble along Tavistock viaduct!


----------



## tom73 (26 Apr 2019)

Onwards and upwards , nice one


----------



## DCBassman (3 May 2019)

Bloods still improving, 7-mile ride done! If next set of bloods ok, then this thread is history.


----------



## alicat (3 May 2019)

Nice one, and best not to tempt fate, eh?


----------



## tom73 (3 May 2019)




----------



## fossyant (3 May 2019)

DCBassman said:


> Bloods still improving, 7-mile ride done! If next set of bloods ok, then this thread is history.



Slow and steady wins !


----------



## Reynard (3 May 2019)

DCBassman said:


> Bloods still improving, 7-mile ride done! If next set of bloods ok, then this thread is history.



Waheyyyyyy! 

Pawsies crossed for the next bloods, btw xxx


----------



## DCBassman (5 Jun 2019)

CRP = 6! That's one point outside the normal range. Physio has already signed off, so apart from the shark-attack scar that the three ops has left, I'm good to go. 
Thread = History!


----------



## alicat (5 Jun 2019)

Well done @DCBassman! Now you can close the thread.


----------



## Reynard (5 Jun 2019)

*boogitty* *boogitty* *boogitty*


----------



## ColinJ (5 Jun 2019)

DCBassman said:


> CRP = 6! That's one point outside the normal range. Physio has already signed off, so apart from the shark-attack scar that the three ops has left, I'm good to go.
> Thread = History!


Excellent!

What is the situation with the bass now... I think you said the shoulder problem was stopping you playing?


----------



## raleighnut (5 Jun 2019)




----------



## DCBassman (6 Jun 2019)

ColinJ said:


> Excellent!
> 
> What is the situation with the bass now... I think you said the shoulder problem was stopping you playing?


Tires easily, but getting better all the time!


----------

